# Simulcast: 9 - 24V DC?



## Alchemy Audio (Mar 7, 2019)

Can this pedal be powered with 9 - 24V DC, just like the Broadcast?


----------



## Robert (Mar 7, 2019)

The Simulcast has an onboard charge pump that internally steps up the voltage, it should be powered from a 9V supply.

This also means C12 and C13 should be rated at 25V or higher, C14 and C15 should be rated at 35V or higher.


----------

